# GREENFIELD #1 CYLINDRICAL GRINDER , $300. Lancaster pa .



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

Says buy or going to scrap
#6498055560
Not very big


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## woodchucker (Mar 25, 2018)

seen here https://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/d/cylindrical-grinder/6498055560.html

Do these usually contain the grinding and the lathe to turn it?  
A shop around here does grinding plastics and it seems his units don't, they feed into the grinder.   I never imagined fine strands of plastic being ground like they are.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 25, 2018)

I'll jump on it . Just up the road from me .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

The ones I used eons ago were motorized and driven by ,,,upgraded,,, lathe dogs. Between centers flood coolant , I've never ran centerless type but  would think they would egg shape the grind if not kept super maintained.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 25, 2018)

I sent a message to him . I ran the big TOS's and B&S's during my job shop days . Our big TOS could handle 12 foot shafts . They all had the pull own internal quills for ID work .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 25, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I'll jump on it . Just up the road from me .


If you need a nice baldor , there's a looks new to me listed for $225.00 7" 3/4HP I think . Quick look by me at pictures.


----------

